# Matt Axelson  "Axe Hammer" knife



## Loki (May 24, 2015)

Check out this amazing blade. "Axelson Tactical" is offering this limited edition "Axe Hammer" knife. Here's mine; all are serial numbered and all come with the serial numbered coin to match. This is an amazing blade and family keepsake for generations to come. These are selling fast so contact "Axelson Tactical" immediately if you want to secure yours.
Here's the specs
.170" Thick
1 1/2" Width
12 1/8" Overall Legth
6 1/2 " Blade Length
Handle - Desert Storm
INFI Steel with Satin coating

http://axelsontactical.com/limited-edition-axe-hammer-made-…


----------



## x SF med (May 24, 2015)

For my own reasons, I wouldn't own it due to the maker's reputation and business practices.


----------



## pardus (May 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> For my own reasons, I wouldn't own it due to the maker's reputation and business practices.



What's the deal?


----------



## x SF med (May 25, 2015)

It goes all the way back to Bussee not getting chosen to produce the knife (now known as the Yarborough) for SF graduates.  I will not go into everything here, but he tried to defame the knife that was chosen on various media sites, wearing a mask and using sledgehammers and liquid nitrogen.


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> It goes all the way back to Bussee not getting chosen to produce the knife (now known as the Yarborough) for SF graduates.  I will not go into everything here, but he tried to defame the knife that was chosen on various media sites, wearing a mask and using sledgehammers and liquid nitrogen.



Ahh, so he was the clown doing that! Interesting.

I find it rather amusing that my first impression of this knife was that it reminded me of a Harsey style.


----------



## Loki (May 26, 2015)

Well, these knives are purchased directly from "Axelson Tactical" not Bussee. They (the Axelson family) paid to have the knives made and are stocking them. Also these knives were donated / given and presented to the final team which Matt was assigned. Many other team guys own this blade and have purchased it.  The Axelson family has no idea about any of this nor were they aware of it. I can only speculate if there were... You may or may not have a valid issue. That shouldn't reflect on the product or the meaning and intent of the knife.  The Axelson family purchased and was delivered a large number of these knifes. A portion of the money goes to the "Matt Axelson foundation". I for one find the knife of high quality and a worthy keepsake. You may not, but relative to the intentions and motivations of the family I think it best to religate these criticisms to private conversation. Based on the exchange above I will never purchase another Bussee blade but i'm extremely happy I have this for the meaning and the intent of the family.  To boycott the purchase of this product only hurts the family and the meaning at this point and they have a large amount already out on the blades. 

Respectfully


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2015)

Loki said:


> Well, these knives are purchased directly from "Axelson Tactical" not Bussee



Semantics, Bussee stamped/etched his name on the obverse of the blade, in larger font than the Axelson Tactical stamping/etching; and I am positive he did not donate them to the family.


----------



## pardus (May 27, 2015)

> The Axelson family purchased and was delivered a large number of these knifes. A portion of the money goes to the "Matt Axelson foundation".





> To boycott the purchase of this product only hurts the family and the meaning at this point and they have a large amount already out on the blades.



This to me is the most important aspect of this.

Busse maybe a cunt (sure seems like it to me), but this knife and it's purchase will only support a fallen warrior's family.


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2015)

An addendum...  the for Profit internet sales company "Axelson Tactical" had them made, it just happens to be owned by Jeff Axelson, Matt's brother...  so in a way, every bit of profit is going to the family.  Unless Jeff Axelson's write up on his company website is wrong.


----------



## Loki (May 27, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Semantics, Bussee stamped/etched his name on the obverse of the blade, in larger font than the Axelson Tactical stamping/etching; and I am positive he did not donate them to the family.



Exactly; your position is clear, obvious and visceral.   
_
"For my own reasons, I wouldn't own it due to the maker's reputation and business practices."_


----------

